# Wireless Outdoor Speakers / Sound



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi. I have a large tv in my living room that rotates to look out to my 8x8 meter terrace. Since i like to shut d door to keep out flies and mosquitoes i am looking for a 1 or 2 wireless speaker system to put outside that can repeat the sound outdoors. They need not be waterproof as the terrace is fully roofed just open at the end. I have electricity outlets outside i can hook power to the speakers but i cant pass wires from inside to outside as its metal reinforced concrete.

I was looking for a system with wireless speakers/ Bluetooth speakers / fm transmitter.. anything that works with just power. I have a onkyo amplifier with a 5.1 bose surround system. I am looking for a few solutions i can choose from any help please?

No need for clear crisp bose speakers for outside i just need to be able to hear the sound clearly outside with the door shut without having to put the sound on full blast inside to hear it from outside.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

There are many wireless speakers available. The problem is they tend to be low quality. Steer clear of those for computers. I know Bose makes some but have not heard them.


----------

